# local 3, elevator apprenticeship question



## nynyyanks9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for any information regarding how being laid off as an elevator apprentice in local 3 works. Long story short, I am writing this on behalf of my husband, who applied for, tested and interviewed for the elevator apprenticeship here in NY. He scored very high and interviewed well enough to get hired this past July, but was laid off with no explanation in September. He goes to classes every week, but his number has not moved much in the past 3 months. He is still unemployed and we are beginning to wonder if this is worth it. Does anyone have any information how often apprentices in the elevator field are laid off? We are worried that he will get another job, but that he will get laid off from that too. It is very disheartening to have put a lot of time and effort (and money) into a job that doesn't seem to exist. Is there any hope? Any information is welcome.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nynyyanks9 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for any information regarding how being laid off as an elevator apprentice in local 3 works. Long story short, I am writing this on behalf of my husband, who applied for, tested and interviewed for the elevator apprenticeship here in NY. He scored very high and interviewed well enough to get hired this past July, but was laid off with no explanation in September. He goes to classes every week, but his number has not moved much in the past 3 months. He is still unemployed and we are beginning to wonder if this is worth it. Does anyone have any information how often apprentices in the elevator field are laid off? We are worried that he will get another job, but that he will get laid off from that too. It is very disheartening to have put a lot of time and effort (and money) into a job that doesn't seem to exist. Is there any hope? Any information is welcome.


Hello. I am sorry for your situation. I myself have been off for about 7 months this year. It has been tough but have persevered and am now working again. 

The way it works is you get laid off then go to another job when your number is up. Unfortunately unemployment is high right now. Times are hard for most of us. The chance of getting a job and getting laid off again are very high. That is the way the union works. You take a call when your number comes up. Hopefully it last awhile, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't.

If that is not an option for you its time to find a different way to make a living. Whether it be Non-union or a different career entirely. I can't blame people for having doubts in these hard times. The Union in most areas have great pay and benefits. But the lack of work at the moment has alot of people wondering.

Good luck.

Also I had a month on the list where I didn't move at all.


----------



## nynyyanks9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate any advice at this point. We were told that the elevator industry doesn't have as many layoffs as other electrician fields. I am mostly concerned because he is missing out on training and the whole experience is beginning to seem pointless. Maybe if he was on the job longer and then got laid off, it wouldn't seem so bad. Can he go to a non union shop for work? Does anyone know if they will hire apprentices that are waiting to be called for their initial job (after their interview) before they hire guys on the bench?


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Elevators is one of the best paying unions your gonna get into tho...I would stick it out!


----------



## deftone (Sep 20, 2010)

Did your husband get any work yet?


----------

